

Show HN: A friend and my CMU Webapps final project - estenh
http://keeplay.estenh.com

======
estenh
We wrote a little game that should help with pitch recognition. Uses Couch for
storing high scores, Redis for cache and Tornado for the server.

Makes use of Audiolib.js (<https://github.com/jussi-kalliokoski/audiolib.js/>)
for audio that works in FF/Chrome. Bit weird in FF though, but at least it
plays.

I did most of the JS and my friend did most of the backend. We were sorta on
deadline, so the design isn't quite what I would call perfect (ha) and my JS
is super-messy in places. Also, there are bits where I inexplicably use jQuery
for stuff I had been doing without a framework and other weird inconsistencies
like that, but hey, it works. Anyway, let me know what you think! Thanks.

------
mushishi
I don't use Facebook, sorry. (Was FB integration really needed?)

~~~
estenh
It probably wasn't, but we needed some way to save high scores, and
"outsourcing" auth to FB was the simplest way. I've done other projects where
that's optional, and that'll probably be the end goal for this as well.

If it's any consolation, I don't like sites that _only_ use FB auth either...
this is just a product of the time-constraint.

~~~
throwaway16185
Any way to put a quick hack so we can play without using FB login? Would love
to try it out...

~~~
estenh
I'll do my best to hack in a non-Facebook version when I get some time.
Definitely a necessity.

------
StavrosK
I must be doing something wrong, because it just drops a bunch of
notes/rectangles on me and I lose within half a second. What's the purpose?

Chrome on Ubuntu, by the way.

~~~
estenh
Interesting. Should start fairly slow... The idea is to catch notes that are
in key (black ones) while avoiding those that are out of key (red ones). I'll
try to slow down the blocks a bit to make it easier.

~~~
StavrosK
I tried it again, but there's another problem: There's about a half second
latency between hitting the brick and the sound playing. It makes any sort of
association hard...

~~~
estenh
Is this in Chrome? I've seen that happen in FF, and I'm pretty sure it's just
due to the way the API works in that browser.

Not sure what's going on if it's in Chrome. Fairly minimal latency on both my
Mac and Windows machine.

~~~
StavrosK
Yep, Chrome on Ubuntu. Odd...

------
edge17
jeff eppinger's class?

~~~
estenh
Taught by Anthony Tomasic this semester, but yes.

~~~
edge17
fun class. I took it a few years ago, i remember one team did a 'nethack'
style game using photos they'd taken in wean hall (i think they'd done the
whole thing the night before). It was pretty funny to sit there while they
presented and politely not try to laugh. Of course they thought it'd be
humorous, and it was, but at that time the humor for us students was more from
sitting in the audience and trying to re-live what must have been going
through their heads the night before.

